# york heatpump



## margy (Jan 3, 2006)

Where would you find the cost of a part, such as a defrost bar for a YORK 4 ton heatpump. I have my serial & model #.s


----------



## rabadger (Jan 4, 2006)

From a York Dealer.


----------



## margy (Jan 5, 2006)

About the locating the price of the defrost bar for the 4 ton york unit.  I was quoted what seemed like a very unreasonable price.  I will assume that you meant a local YORK dealer and I appreciate your input.  I went online to YORK and entered the defrost bar and that was my first indication that I was being taken to the cleaners.  Their highest price for any defrost anything was HALF of the price I was quoted by the company that installed this unit in 2000  This all started Dec. 10 with me being quoted the price and them saying it would be here in three days.  I'am running off emergency or aux ,don't even know which.


----------



## zander (Jan 13, 2006)

Doubling the price of parts is pretty common around here.
Even at that price there is not that much profit in the part.
These parts are why we drive these stupid big service vehicles and why companies pay rent for a shop.  
If you got the part yourself, skip the warrantee spend your time on it, and take the risk that it is the wrong part, then the mark up does not seem so big.


----------



## margy (Jan 13, 2006)

I understand the business end and I'm all for making money.  This round started Dec. 10 and the company said the part would be in within three days. Now that I'm not certain how reputable the company is. or reliable, I have tried to take advantage of the near summer weather and look at my options.
The bottom line is I want a company I feel comfortable doing business with.


----------



## zander (Jan 14, 2006)

You have to do what u have to do.
If you don't trust them then walk away.  Keep in mind that you have already involved them and will have to pay more money to get another company out.
The biggest thing to me would be that when the part gets changed out they stand behind their work.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Margy:
After being this far behind on delivering the part, I don't think they will stand behind anything. Its time to contact York International again and ask them to refer a reputable company to you. York doesn't like for their equipment or their customer to be ignored like that.That aux heat is very expensive, wow!
Glenn


----------

